# Malfurion - Knights of the Alliance sucht...



## Hexxa (28. August 2007)

Hallo!

Die KOA suchen neue Member in allen Klassen! Wir möchten eine 2. Kara Gruppe aufstellen und dann in Kürze eine schlagkräftige 25er Truppe aufstellen um dem Onkel Gruul ein paar Besuche abzustatten. 

Wir sind keine Hardcore-Gilde, dafür aber ein umso netterer Haufen. Die Stimmung ist bei uns ausgesprochen angenehm, obwohl wir vom Alter her gut durchgemischt sind. Reallife und Spielspass sind bei uns übrigens keine Fremdworte!

Wenn Ihr die richtige Einstellung habt und auch mal mit Repkosten leben könnt (wer nicht wiped, der spielt nicht richtig!), dann meldet Euch bei uns ingame oder bewerbt Euch auf unserer HP: www.koa.wow.de.vu

Wir suchen 70er (Mainchar), die bereit sind nach Kara und auch weiter zu gehen. Vorquest ist kein muss, stört aber auch nicht. Wir helfen natürlich gerne. Erfahrungen in Kara und Co. dürft Ihr ebenfalls gerne mitbringen.

Die Raids finden grundsätzlich abends statt. An raidfreien Tagen finden sich grundsätzlich immer Leute, mit denen man auch die 5er Inzen (normal/heroisch) unsicher machen kann. 

LG
Hexxa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jag (28. August 2007)

Hexxa schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Die KOA suchen neue Member in allen Klassen! Wir möchten eine 2. Kara Gruppe aufstellen und dann in Kürze eine schlagkräftige 25er Truppe aufstellen um dem Onkel Gruul ein paar Besuche abzustatten.
> 
> ...



Bohhhh das war aber ne Geburt!? Ich hätter ja gerne mitgemacht aber eure Gilde ist auf dem falschen Server.....oder bin ich auf dem falschen Server...na es war auf jedenfall nicht einfach es raus zu bekommen für welchen Server ihr Member sucht...lol
Also für alle anderen es ist ...so weit ich es heraus gefunden habe Malfurion...steht im übrigen nirgens...ich hoffe ich habe recht!? Es kann natürlich auchs ein das ich Blind bin, das will ich jetzt mal nicht ausschlißen!!?

LG
Rainer

PS: ich habs doch gewust ...ich bin BLIND...es steht in der Überschrif...grrr......SORRY:-))


----------



## Hexxa (28. August 2007)

Hihi!!

sry, aber ich hab erstmal schallend losgelacht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG
Hexxa


----------



## Jag (28. August 2007)

Hexxa schrieb:


> Hihi!!
> 
> sry, aber ich hab erstmal schallend losgelacht!
> 
> ...



Ja das kenne ich ...ging mir ähnlich.....grrrr.... na das ist so wenn man das Ding per Mail erhält und nur den Link öffnet...dann den Text angestrengt liest, nochmal, nochmal....nix findet ....dann senen Senf dazu gibt .....und anschlißend noch mal ins Forum schaut.....und siehe da mann kann die Überschrift erkennen........

So bin ich ......aber die wichtig ist doch das wir lachen konnten...hehe


----------



## Hexxa (4. September 2007)

Schön wäre noch ein Def-Tank! Dann kann die 2. Kara-Gruppe loslegen. Krieger bevorzugt.

Andere Klassen weiterhin gesucht.

LG
Hexxa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexxa (12. September 2007)

Jetzt noch Caster gesucht

LG 
Hexxa


----------

